# New Trap'in Ride



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I must be get'in old. I've always packed steel and cages on my back to set locations. I'm gonna try us'in this critter this season to give my old bones a brake.lol. Just have to set it up for haul'in my equipment, then look out.

Lord help me survive this season. LOL. :doh:









awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice addition Cat, you'll like it as you can range a long way on one
Of them buggys. Gotta lo e the simplicity of driving a Polaris too.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

That 4 wheeler will sure help you get around more. I had a friend who built a short but wide plywood trapbox on his back rack to haul his gear around. Made it so that all his gear would stay in place just how he wanted it. All he had to do was flip the top open and get what he wanted. Kept everything neat and clean, plus kept the snow and ice off. He strapped a couple milk crates to the front rack so he could put his catches in them and pull them off easily at the truck.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That oughta help out a lot. If I catch enough fur I'd like to take some of the $ and invest in one.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Cat, even has a camera mount, you have all the bells and whistles.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice ride

congrats on the new work toy

you know its gonna last and be a work horse

because its made right here in minnesota


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice ride there cat, I would kill for one..........


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Nice ride cat!!!....and here I thought that Don and Ed had all the money on this site!LOL


I have Miss K buy me things--- she likes me sometimes.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice! That should make life easier all together.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> I just assumed that most guys on here had an ATV??!......for the record.....yep you guessed it.....I just use my brothers.LOL


polaris is made here in northern mn

artcic cat is made right here in my home town of st cloud,mn

never owned an atv or snow mobile

somday i would like to get a side by side

but i need to buy some land first


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We've got two Polaris quads. Love em. It's hard to Beat a Polaris


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* You'll love that thing Cat NICE RIG ---We ride atv's too----tomorrow Sharon and I will be using them to fine some Blueberrys theres lots of them this year----hopefully pie buy wed----*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pie ? ?............. Did someone say pie. ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Those rigs are sweet! Agreed - can't beat the Polaris and its independent suspension. Like riding on a cloud.


----------

